# Coffee subscription in/to Spain anyone?



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi there, I have been a happy Has Bean Coffee subscriber for the last 3 years while living in the UK.

I am now moving to Barcelona, and I just check Has Bean's prices for international subscriptions, rendering a total of nearly 9 GBP per bag, 12.5 EUROS.

Does anyone know any decent coffee subscription that ships to Spain at a lower price? The roastery could be based in Spain or abroad, what matters if the final cost including shipping.

All suggestions are welcome. Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I paid an additional £20 on top of the £70 for my monthly has bean subscription to get it shipped to Spain. Not sure if prices have gone up.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Are you based in Spain? Any other subscription you have enjoyed shipping to Spain that is good in terms of quality and price? Thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

fede_luppi said:


> Are you based in Spain? Any other subscription you have enjoyed shipping to Spain that is good in terms of quality and price? Thanks!


You're moving to Barcelona so I would just go to Nomad and buy coffee from them









I have the secret stash has bean subscription which opens up once a year around December time.

This would be £90 for 250g a month shipped to Spain. If you want my slot, I won't be renewing next year.

Didn't try any other roasters shipping to Spain really.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Shipping to Spain costs same as shipping to RoI

The real lesson is that the UK is really well served by both it's Roasters and Royal Mail.

Kaffebox, and Talor and Jorgen would be two Nordic subscriptions that charge the same to deliver to UK as to Spain, but.... The ultimate reality is that, delivered,

Even at e12.50 a bag, hasbean is great value for coffee delivered fresh and on time.

Best way to get ahead of the delivery woes is to find local sources and save shipped beans for special occasions (like xmas, or Sunday)


----------

